# 10 Vert Journal



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have adopted this style for most of my 10 verts lately, so I thought I would share a few early pics and try to post some further down the path when I get there (Usually takes me a month to finish these things working a little bit here, little bit there)

Shawn


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Neat concept. I like it. I may have to give that a whirl.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

you know Antone by the time all the plants take over a small tank like that you really barely see the background anyway...so I have been purposefully exagerating the 3D 'depth' in these tanks and the results look quite nice...

I'll keep you all posted on these 2 as an example...

give it a try.

S


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmmm.... wonder if its too late to try that concept in my 20H.....  

Can't wait to see them develop!
What frogs you gonna put in there?


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow I love that design concept. It will be great to see how these tanks come out.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, I've got to subscribe to this thread! I couldn't agree more with the backgrounds/3-D statement...But so far I've just used criss-crossed wood for the structure. Your method looks so cool.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm just about ready to do my first 10 gallon vert. What do you do for the front glass panel/door? I'm assuming with your talents you make your own. Can I see a pic or two..................PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

fronts are like these from older tanks (had the pics in photobucket). 1/8 glass, 2 panels. The bottom 4 inch one is siliconed in place. The larger 10 inch on is a down pull hinge. The screen inserts I make with screen door replacement parts from the local hardware and mosquito mesh.


S


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Dam, you have some nice VIVS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! My frogs are so jealous !!!


----------



## MikeL (Jun 13, 2006)

How are you making those? Looks like youre just putting ochid bark into wet handi foam. 

I was under the impression that the foam would not adhere to the glass well without silicon. Have you had any problems with that? 

Anyways, I think they look great, good work.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

The cocohusk chips also offer alot better rooting for epiphytics than the cocofiber. They look great planted. You have got some nice dischidias in there too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

> ...by the time all the plants take over a small tank like that you really barely see the background anyway...so I have been purposefully exagerating the 3D 'depth'...


Good insight, and I agree that exagerrating the depth helps add longterm visual interest.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Curious, where did you pick up that hinge? Those vivs look great! I am thinkin about making several custom vivs, i plan on using hte excelion hinges fron taplastics for those, but for my ten vert, i realy like that hinge y ou got in there.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

the hinge I think I originally got from US plastics

I use GS/ brown silicone/ coco husk/ chuck peat/ fir birk.

S


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

magnificent vivs man. the depth is crazy! and fully planted, well thats just outstanding!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Are those hinges just what like you get when you buy a top for an aquarium?


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like a living hinge to me. But I have had problems finding them in 1/8". But the 1/4" is really common.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

yeah just like the aquarium hinge, and yes it is available in 1/8th, which is what I am using....

Double strength glass (1/8th) would be best, but I am using the standard picture frame stuff b/c it is easier for me to find...locally.

S


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info Shawn.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Woah, I love those vivs. And that technique. Im giong to have to try that out sometime.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

beautiful tanks, everything looks wonderful, i really like your style


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*hey*

hey! was this method done with silicon/gs or the flevapol? i like the idea, and it looks great!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> the hinge I think I originally got from US plastics
> 
> I use GS/ brown silicone/ coco husk/ chuck peat/ fir birk.
> 
> S


 :wink:


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

REALLY nice Doc!

Can you give us a little detail about your construction methods of placing/mouting the driftwood in place. Do you silicone first, just embed it into the GS, ...... what? I like how it's suspended, just not sure how you do that and keep it there.

Thanks!


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*ahhh*

thanks shaun! i guess i could have read a little better! LOL


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

DartMan said:


> REALLY nice Doc!
> 
> Can you give us a little detail about your construction methods of placing/mouting the driftwood in place. Do you silicone first, just embed it into the GS, ...... what? I like how it's suspended, just not sure how you do that and keep it there.
> 
> Thanks!


I second that request, your tanks are really amazing. Could you let us in on some more of your secrets?  What type of wood is that, where'd ya get it? I'm also looking for those black hinges but having a little trouble finding them. Looks like you prefer not to add a bulkhead to your tanks? and no false bottom? Is this what your using instead of leca? hows it working out?


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Is it Malaysian Driftwood?

Troy


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like Swahala Root (or however you spell it).


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

very nice looking... i may have to "borrow" that idea for the 2 im going to be building :twisted:


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

*your 10 gal verts*

Thank you for your detailed pictures showing the creation of your 10 gal vert tanks. I also saw the picture from another thread of your frog room, (I believe it was titled the last chance to view or something), it was great. 

Do you have all of your vertical tanks in that room on a misting system or do you do it manually? What about drainage, manual as well? Just wondering. 

You are an extremely talented person and your tanks are very inspirational!  I am going to try to replicate some of your design ideas when I try verts. I have my eye on a 29 gallon right now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

yes although the brand I use is Schultz

S



bellerophon said:


> DartMan said:
> 
> 
> > REALLY nice Doc!
> ...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Malasian driftwood.

GS in place but I often 'pull' it off the glass after it shrinks and redo it with brown silicone to seal it better.

I keep the wood in place by doing each piece one day at a time with that side of the tank down, and a few pieces of masking tape to hold it into the position I like it.

Hope that helps.

S



DartMan said:


> REALLY nice Doc!
> 
> Can you give us a little detail about your construction methods of placing/mouting the driftwood in place. Do you silicone first, just embed it into the GS, ...... what? I like how it's suspended, just not sure how you do that and keep it there.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: your 10 gal verts*

All manual misting, no drains.

Sorry I just returned from vaca so am only getting to this now..

S




jlb said:


> Thank you for your detailed pictures showing the creation of your 10 gal vert tanks. I also saw the picture from another thread of your frog room, (I believe it was titled the last chance to view or something), it was great.
> 
> Do you have all of your vertical tanks in that room on a misting system or do you do it manually? What about drainage, manual as well? Just wondering.
> 
> You are an extremely talented person and your tanks are very inspirational!  I am going to try to replicate some of your design ideas when I try verts. I have my eye on a 29 gallon right now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Hope that helps.

S


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Shawn looking good



Needs broms tho 



Wuts that neat lil plant in the first planted viv???
Has six leaves on one stem ???



Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Niiiiiiice! I always like when people use Dischidia. 

Todd, I think that is a Begonia you are asking about. I'm not positive though.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Begonia but dont have the ID handy. 

S


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Lookin' good!

You only put two inches or so of substrate above the gravel right? Hehe, maybe I've been over doing it... :shock: Oh well.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Man, I love that background--the bark chips and all--and of course the wood. Gonna bookmark this...


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Should call that the "grass" -coughcough- begonia LOL, looks neat dude.


----------

